# Just for funnsies, what color is this pony?



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

This is one of the horses my camp had over the summer. 
His breed is completely unknown but he was a very narrow, hot little guy. He was definitely a pony at around 12h or 13h. 
I was always glad for him that he ended up a pretty color, otherwise he would have just been a really ugly little jerk-horse. :lol:

I think his color was so pretty but it mystifies me. Is he just a really roaned brown roan? We got him for two years and he didn't lighten up or darken at all. 

Any guesses?

ETA- I always wondered if he was a POA cross and that was contributing to his coloring, but he didn't have striped hooves, white sclera, or mottled undercarriage. haha


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

red roan (aka strawberry)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that he's just a regular red roan. I don't know what it is but there are some standard roans that do have roaning on their face, even though the face is supposed to be roan-free.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Smrobs and Franknbeans have hit the nail on the head with this one. Chestnut based roan. It is not common for roaning to cover the head, but not entirely rare either. Plus splash causing his markings


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh my, he is so cute!! Random, but I love those sturdy looking legs. Maybe I just have this thing with wanting to take in all the little weirdo horses, but I'd snatch him and his hot-personality in a heart beat :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Really? He's just chestnut under there? Unexpected and slightly saddening. However, also hilarious since out of the 12 horses we had at camp, 9 of them were either chestnut or chestnut based. :lol:

Why are his legs so brown then? Is he just one of the more brown-looking chestnuts?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, he's just a darker shade of chestnut. He's a cutie...if you discount how ugly he is:lol:.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cute guy. he is just a roan with three socks and a blaze. He could be poa or quarter mix. He could also lighten up as he gets older. I have a quarter gelding that was colored a lot like that horse as a baby, but now is almost a grey.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's just a dark chestnut rather than the bright orangy sorrel type. We have two geldings at my camp that are very dark liver chestnut. If I find a picture of one of them, I'll PM it to you so you can see.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No need Po. I have an example.










This mare is a really, really dark liver chestnut.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

he looks like a Strawberry roan


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Huh! Fascinating! I guess you do learn something new everyday.

I loved his front legs too. They were so sturdy looking, and very well conformed. Now if I could just stick them on a horse with a better attitude (he hated everyone, always trying to bite, run away with people, that sort of thing, he just needed some love and training that we couldn't give him) and better bodily conformation+better back legs, I'd be in love. :lol: 
While we're talking, let's just get rid of his jughead and put a nicer looking head on him. We had to use a standard horse sized halter on him because his muzzle couldn't fit into a cob one. :lol:


----------

